# eigenständiges Programm



## dicestacking (16. Jun 2010)

hi, da ich ein spiel programmiert habe, das ich meinen freunden zeigen willl, muss ich mein programm irgendwie zu einer .exe-datei oder ähnliches bringen, dass dann ohne IDE läuft. das problem: ich bin total verwirrrt....

ich habe bei google gesucht, und jetzt versteh ich gar nichts mehr...
kann mir mal jemand folgende begriffe anfängerfreundlich erklären?

1) applet
2) applikation
3) jar
4) manifest
5) andere wichtige begriffe, die erwähnsnwert wären...
6) etc.

das problem ist das wenn ich das "google" immer anti-anfängerfreundliche sachen kommen, die ich nicht verstehe...
ich verstehe schon ein bisschen von java, weil ich das seit einem halben jahr unterrichtet bekommen, aber von dem hab ich noch nie was gehört.

und kann mir jemand die einfachste weise erklären wie ich so etwas mache.
ich habe im i-net ein gutes tut für eine jar-datei bekommen, aber das ist mit eclipse, und nicht mit netbeans, und ich weis nicht mal ob eine jar das richtige für mich ist xD.

Danke im voraus:toll:

mfg Dice


----------



## Final_Striker (16. Jun 2010)

Schau mal hier: http://www.java-forum.org/spezialthemen/18384-6-varianten-java-programme-starten-jar-bat-exe-cd.html

Wobei für dich denk ich mal, ein jar File die einfachste Variante wäre.


----------



## Eldorado (17. Jun 2010)

Bei Netbeans erstellst du eine jar-datei mit dem Schraubenschlüssel in der Menüleiste. Ein Klick genügt . Diese befindet sich dann im Projekverzeichnis unter dist.
mfg
Eldorado


----------



## dicestacking (17. Jun 2010)

Ok danke, ihr wart mir eine grosse hilfe!!!

mfg Dice


----------

